# se-r turbo detonate



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

yeah i have a se-r turbo, a few months ago i had a se-r motor that was putting out 250 whp with 7lbs of boost. they said it was because it had flat top pistons that i was gettin that power. I messed with the timing and advanced it, cuz i was a dumbass and blew the motor. now i got another jdm sr20 motor and its only putting down 190 to the wheel with 7lbs due to detonation! the only difference of motors is this one had a grey top, the other was red! Is there any way i could get more power with out using higer octane gas??? right now im using 91 oct. or should i just get rid of that motor? I think thats pretty weak, 190hp for turbo sr20.


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Give us more information of what your car all has on it before we can tell you what you need to do to it. To me it seems that you need to work on your fuel but I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

alright,i got a t3 turbo, internal wastegate, gti-r injectors, bbk fuel pump, s-afc, greddy type s bov.0


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

im thinking this motor just sucks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

im building a motor right now with flattop pistons and have a t25 turbo, 370cc injectors, i will be puting a s-afc on it it before boosting can you give me advice on what i shouldnt do to keep from blowing it up like you dont mean to bring up bad memories but from one mans mistake another can learn any advise will help i did do a lot of research but more will never hurt


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

what i found out was the only reason why it blew was because i advanced my timing. my friend told me to do so to get more power but he didnt know any thing about turbo. Thats the only mistake i made. the motor was running good to before that with 7lbs of boost i was getting 250hp to the wheel with no detonation. but i messed with the timing and it didnt last. I would say just when you get your car running get it dyno tuned and just dont mess with it. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks man did you notice if your timing pin was bent?
because advancing the timing up to 16 degrees shouldnt hurt with a normal turbo motor but if you push the advance a hair to high boom 16 is pressing it some people go with 15 to be safe just my two cents but thanks again i will use your advance seeing it happened to you


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

I have a big fmic, on a bbdet with a t28, I will never use anything less than 93 octain, usualy with octain booster


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

I use 91 octane, 15degree timing, TMIC no-hood scoop, SAFC, BKR6E, DE ECU, California lol, and boost all the time and my car runs perfect, no detonation. Also used a full tank of 87 octane at 15degree timing and didn't blow up. But I allways use 91 octane.

Soon I will switch to BKR7E for a better margin of safety. But then again I have a real DET with lower compression and oil squirters etc so not really a great comparrison.

BTW what timing was your car at before it blew and what timing did it blow up at?


----------

